# New Trip Longer Than 25 Minutes Notification



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Anyone else get this in their market? And for the 3 of you who have an acceptance rate over 80%, what do you think?

Seems to me to be another Uber Screwjob to get drivers to raise their acceptance rates in hopes of getting a carrot tossed their way, kind of like the long pick up fee. I see no real benefit to the drivers since it essentially means accepting every ping that comes your way; crappy rating, long pick up's, $3.00 trips, etc.. Keep your 25+ notification, Uber. I'll stick with the 45+.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

45+ is fine for me. I have no compelling reason to know it's going to be a 25 min ride.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Stupid. Not worth getting screwed by maintaining 80%


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Coachman said:


> 45+ is fine for me. I have no compelling reason to know it's going to be a 25 min ride.


That's exactly my thought process. Who the hell cares if it's a 25 minute ride? Yeah great, it's a decent fare, but if they are going to eliminate the 45+ notification in favor of a 25+ going forward, I may end up declining rides I'd normally take, not knowing if it's only 25 minutes or 90 minutes!


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I am curious, do you look at 45+ as a trip you always take, or always avoid? Or, if in between, what % do you take/ignore?

I thrive on them because in my area, its normally a $40 to $60 airport trip. The only time I reject is if I am close to the end of my shift.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've never rejected a +45min trip. Most have been airport trips.


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> I am curious, do you look at 45+ as a trip you always take, or always avoid? Or, if in between, what % do you take/ignore?
> 
> I thrive on them because in my area, its normally a $40 to $60 airport trip. The only time I reject is if I am close to the end of my shift.


I normally drive in the evenings between 7 p.m. and about 12:30 at night. I too LOVE the 45+ notification if it's served up early in my night. My concern with going to 25+ is that I may end up declining rides after 11 p.m. that I would normally take otherwise. But what really gets my goat is the fact that Uber feels it will be "rewarding" us with this notification by staying over 80% on acceptance.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

I don't see how anyone is making money accepting fewer than 80% of rides anyway. 

If I can only have one or the other I'd rather have the 45 minute one. That alert is only important to me if I have to get gas or piss, both of which I'd rather do without a passenger. Ok I might leave a surge zone for that too.


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> I don't see how anyone is making money accepting fewer than 80% of rides anyway.
> 
> If I can only have one or the other I'd rather have the 45 minute one. That alert is only important to me if I have to get gas or piss, both of which I'd rather do without a passenger. Ok I might leave a surge zone for that too.


Well... I guess the first sentence is subjective. I'm not going to accept pings that have a low rating, nor am I going to drive more than 5 miles to pick up a passenger only to find out that the trip is a mile. Not with gas prices out here approaching $4 a gallon. I'm pretty sure the majority of drivers, at least on UP, are in the same boat. I also drive in a market that allows me this discretion. And quite frankly, if Uber is dangling this carrot out to those willing to keep an AR over 80%, then it's pretty clear to see what their motive is, to raise acceptance rates by enticing drivers to accept pings with low ratings and longer pickups. Coincidentally, the last two days that I've opened up the app, my AR happened to magically be at 80%. This tells me that they're even having problems "testing" this new feature because there's not enough drivers on the road to qualify.

But hey... To each their own. I'm not here to tell anybody how to run their business. But we all know that Uber does NOTHING that actually benefits the drivers at their expense. And like the long pickup fee, there will be enough ants who drive 15 miles to pick up a passenger only to reap that extra $0.73, that will chase this gimmick too.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

The 25 min plus rides are the ones i like.. after the test and assuming they give everyone a 25 min warning without the 80% thing., I like it

At the airport Id reject anything that is not 25 min
If Im on the street somewhere Id station myself at least 25 min away from; and set a destination filter for; the airport


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

25+ notifications are nearly useless because during certain times, most trips are over 25 minutes. And those trips suck because it could take 25 minutes to go 3 miles. 
45+ is more useful. I have accepted far pickups that I otherwise wouldn't accept, and I also have not accepted those, such as a 45+ at base rates at 1 am Saturday night, and I'd miss bar close.


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

oldfart said:


> The 25 min plus rides are the ones i like.. after the test and assuming they give everyone a 25 min warning without the 80% thing., I like it
> 
> At the airport Id reject anything that is not 25 min
> If Im on the street somewhere Id station myself at least 25 min away from; and set a destination filter for; the airport


I definitely see the positive with this line of thinking, but of course this assumes that they drop the "80% AR" bull crap. My theory, based on Uber's standard practice is that the 80% AR qualification will not go away because then people will take advantage of it just like you mentioned, and it will have the opposite intended effect with drivers declining anything that comes through that ISN'T marked with a 25+ notification. Drivers would really cherrypick since 25 minute rides aren't that uncommon and would be worth declining a few pings to get one. And on the flip side, there would be more declines for 25+ notifications because of the uncertainty of a trip being super long and not working out, scheduling wise. To me, this just seems like a cluster @#*! in the making, and that's probably exactly why Uber will roll it out in the future; because it ultimately shapes driver behavior in their favor.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> I am curious, do you look at 45+ as a trip you always take, or always avoid? Or, if in between, what % do you take/ignore?
> 
> I thrive on them because in my area, its normally a $40 to $60 airport trip. The only time I reject is if I am close to the end of my shift.


Like you said, I think it's useful for both. To be quicker to accept if waiting for a long ride, or to reject close to end of shift. IMO if one such notification is all we'd get, then I think 45+ is the perfect setting.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> Like you said, I think it's useful for both. To be quicker to accept if waiting for a long ride, or to reject close to end of shift. IMO if one such notification is all we'd get, then I think 45+ is the perfect setting.


I agree. Though. I am about 50 minutes from the airport, so if I lived 40 minutes away, I guess that would slant my view differently.


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> I don't see how anyone is making money accepting fewer than 80% of rides anyway.


Rejecting garbage rides (98% of UberX rides are GARBAGE) provides opportunity to be available for the 2% of requests that are valuable. I see you are in CT. In Los Angeles most rides are short yet still take half an hour in traffic. Taking every crap ping will earn you $5/hour. Positioning properly and waiting for a decent request can bump that to $30/hr


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

LoveBC said:


> Rejecting garbage rides (98% of UberX rides are GARBAGE) provides opportunity to be available for the 2% of requests that are valuable. I see you are in CT. In Los Angeles most rides are short yet still take half an hour in traffic. Taking every crap ping will earn you $5/hour. Positioning properly and waiting for a decent request can bump that to $30/hr


Kinda off topic though...


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Kinda off topic though...


Sorry, attempting to educate the quoted poster.

On topic of 25+, that would be EVERY AIRPORT ride in LA.


----------



## Notch Johnson (Dec 17, 2016)

What they need to add is one for 90+, about once a month a get a LAX request that is about three hours, big difference from 50 minute ride to Redlands or Loma Linda.


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

Notch Johnson said:


> What they need to add is one for 90+, about once a month a get a LAX request that is about three hours, big difference from 50 minute ride to Redlands or Loma Linda.


I hear they were testing 1000+ a while ago.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

On a 1.3x no less...


----------



## Notch Johnson (Dec 17, 2016)

I had one where the destination was in Nepal. I was not able to change it through the app either, pax put it Kaiser Cafe instead of Kaiser Grill.


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

Notch Johnson said:


> I had one where the destination was in Nepal. I was not able to change it through the app either, pax put it Kaiser Cafe instead of Kaiser Grill.


I'll see your Nepal and raise you an SUV ride to Switzerland


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

LoveBC said:


> Rejecting garbage rides (98% of UberX rides are GARBAGE) provides opportunity to be available for the 2% of requests that are valuable. I see you are in CT. In Los Angeles most rides are short yet still take half an hour in traffic. Taking every crap ping will earn you $5/hour. Positioning properly and waiting for a decent request can bump that to $30/hr


OK, different strategies for different markets, I suppose. In a place like L.A. where there will always be a driver, everywhere, as well as always be a rider it pays for everyone to be more selective, and there will probably be a closer rider and driver within a minute. In my market sometimes I am literally the only driver out at night especially on Lyft, and that is when I rake, $30/hr is easy. Many of my riders prefer Lyft due to the perceived higher reliability and will only take Uber when they can't get Lyft.

A long ride is a mixed blessing here, it might take me into NYC which isn't so great because then I have to deadhead back to the state line, but it might take me to Stamford or New Haven where I can switch strategies to a big city driver.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

So are they saying that the 25+ notification will be in leau of the 45+? If so, please keep


UberBeemer said:


> I am curious, do you look at 45+ as a trip you always take, or always avoid? Or, if in between, what % do you take/ignore?
> 
> I thrive on them because in my area, its normally a $40 to $60 airport trip. The only time I reject is if I am close to the end of my shift.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

45+ notifications are gold to me at 4am when I am looking for airport trips. Once in the city, they help me avoid getting sent somewhere where I am stuck and won't be able to get to my day job on time. A 25+ notification would muddy the waters and make things less certain.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

daave1 said:


> Anyone else get this in their market? And for the 3 of you who have an acceptance rate over 80%, what do you think?
> 
> Seems to me to be another Uber Screwjob to get drivers to raise their acceptance rates in hopes of getting a carrot tossed their way, kind of like the long pick up fee. I see no real benefit to the drivers since it essentially means accepting every ping that comes your way; crappy rating, long pick up's, $3.00 trips, etc.. Keep your 25+ notification, Uber. I'll stick with the 45+.
> View attachment 237481
> View attachment 237481


OK, the two pictures, a spot the difference test obviously.
I give up - I can't tell them apart.

.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> I thrive on them because in my area, its normally a $40 to $60 airport trip. The only time I reject is if I am close to the end of my shift.


That's funny because I am in a smaller market and a 45+ means going out into the middle of nowhere in the mountains or Charlotte and coming back empty (sans any negotiations). I quickly reject these pings without sympathy. In my market, it is nice to get lucky and have other drivers get the 20, 30, 40 minute rides into the country and be left in town for the inevitable surge.

The new 25 flag could only really be useful for me personally after 1:30am in order to avoid missing out on bar close. I don't know if it's worth the AR requirement but whatever. My strategy after 1:30-1:40 is to typically use my destination filter so I do not get taken too far out of town by the early orderers avoiding surge. Of course, I sometimes forget and get screwed. Got a 25 minute ride to nowheresville at 1:43am a few weeks back, no surge. I had to 1-star him to avoid being paired again even though he was a great guy _and_ tipped me $10 (on the app afterwards). Felt a little bad but more angry at Uber for creating such the needless opposition between drivers and riders.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Coachman said:


> 45+ is fine for me. I have no compelling reason to know it's going to be a 25 min ride.


Same here.

To be honest, this silly change just screams that the codekids had to have a "new enhancement" to report at the weekly meeting. There is zero substance here.

I've said from the start that the "Long trip notification" was a *good idea...incompetently implemented.* They could make two simple changes and make it vastly more beneficial for both drivers AND Uber.

The two changes are very simple:

*Disclose the general direction of the destination.* You don't have to tell us where the ride is going, but at least tell us whether it's going Northwest or South! That info would allow the driver to make a sensible evaluation of the ping by letting us know whether the ride was _generally_ in a direction we want to go -- or in a direction where we do NOT want to go. The result would be a much higher acceptance rate of long trips, because right now drivers have some reluctance to accept long rides...especially near the end of their shift.
It would also be nice if they would give *more information on the duration of the ride. *A notification of 25 minutes means nothing -- absolutely nothing. A 5-mile ride can easily take 25 minutes -- and if any of the codekids had every driven one shift, they would understand that. 25 minutes is just ignorance. *But two hours means a LOT.* It's the upper end of the duration scale that matters -- very long rides are either wonderful unicorns, or deal-breakers that often end up in cancellations.
Improving those two areas would lead to higher acceptances, fewer cancellations, and a REAL improvement rather than a talking point in some meeting at HQ.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

25+ isn't necessary for me. But I would like more accurate notices for the LONG trips. The 45+ notice is useless when the trip is really 3 hours. How about for any trip over 45 minutes they tell us the estimated trip time instead of the vague 45+.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Yep 80% AR is still treating us as employees.

And LAX to Hollywood at 4pm is 45+ @ 10-12 miles.

So what does 25+ do ? get you to the 405 ? 



daave1 said:


> I definitely see the positive with this line of thinking, but of course this assumes that they drop the "80% AR" bull crap. My theory, based on Uber's standard practice is that the 80% AR qualification will not go away because then people will take advantage of it just like you mentioned, and it will have the opposite intended effect with drivers declining anything that comes through that ISN'T marked with a 25+ notification. Drivers would really cherrypick since 25 minute rides aren't that uncommon and would be worth declining a few pings to get one. And on the flip side, there would be more declines for 25+ notifications because of the uncertainty of a trip being super long and not working out, scheduling wise. To me, this just seems like a cluster @#*! in the making, and that's probably exactly why Uber will roll it out in the future; because it ultimately shapes driver behavior in their favor.


It's also profiling the driver so they can predict what one will do.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Atom guy said:


> 25+ isn't necessary for me. But I would like more accurate notices for the LONG trips. The 45+ notice is useless when the trip is really 3 hours. How about for any trip over 45 minutes they tell us the estimated trip time instead of the vague 45+.


That would be very useful. Great idea.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

This is the beta test that was rolled out in my market.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hey you qualify to haul food around for $3 a pop and no tip! Better jump on that!


----------



## Ubingdowntown (Feb 25, 2017)

daave1 said:


> Anyone else get this in their market? And for the 3 of you who have an acceptance rate over 80%, what do you think?
> 
> Seems to me to be another Uber Screwjob to get drivers to raise their acceptance rates in hopes of getting a carrot tossed their way, kind of like the long pick up fee. I see no real benefit to the drivers since it essentially means accepting every ping that comes your way; crappy rating, long pick up's, $3.00 trips, etc.. Keep your 25+ notification, Uber. I'll stick with the 45+.
> View attachment 237481
> View attachment 237481


I too have never rejected a 45 plus and now 25 is just as likely I'm going to want to take it


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

And I liked it until I saw the 80% acceptance rate requirement.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

At some airports it might take 25 minutes just to get around the terminals. So a trip from terminal 5 to terminal 4 could be 25 minutes.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

This sounds more like a behavioral test. If Uber offers direction and/or better trip estimations, will drivers be willing to accept most of the other junk trips in order to get that info?

Knowing that a trip is 25+ minutes, drivers will accept because they hate minimum fares. But if they require 80% AR, the driver is stuck accepting the short/bad trips anyway. Net value to driver: nadda.

Really, why would they need to beta test 25+ notifications? What they WOULD need to test is whether drivers will accept AR requirements for different values of information delivered with pings.


----------



## Notjust A. Nutherant (Jun 10, 2017)

mrpjfresh said:


> That's funny because I am in a smaller market and a 45+ means going out into the middle of nowhere in the mountains or Charlotte and coming back empty (sans any negotiations). I quickly reject these pings without sympathy. In my market, it is nice to get lucky and have other drivers get the 20, 30, 40 minute rides into the country and be left in town for the inevitable surge.
> 
> The new 25 flag could only really be useful for me personally after 1:30am in order to avoid missing out on bar close. I don't know if it's worth the AR requirement but whatever. My strategy after 1:30-1:40 is to typically use my destination filter so I do not get taken too far out of town by the early orderers avoiding surge. Of course, I sometimes forget and get screwed. Got a 25 minute ride to nowheresville at 1:43am a few weeks back, no surge. *I had to 1-star him to avoid being paired again even though he was a great guy and tipped me $10 (*on the app afterwards). Felt a little bad but more angry at Uber for creating such the needless opposition between drivers and riders.


*I had to 1-star him to avoid being paired again even though he was a great guy and tipped me $10*
*

*
why not rate him accordingly if he's such a great guy? Then call to ask never to be paired with him again.

( Some around here have indicated that 1*ing doesn't guarantee future non-pairment. Don't know for sure about that though. )


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Why doesn't Uber institute multiple time notifications? Tell us if estimated trip time is 25, 45, 60, 90 or longer.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

mikes424 said:


> Why doesn't Uber institute multiple time notifications? Tell us if estimated trip time is 25, 45, 60, 90 or longer.


Uber wants to keep you in the dark as much as possible so you'll accept pings. But if they attach AR thresholds to the info the ping offers, it won't matter. If you get a ping for a trip around the block, does knowing help if you MUST accept to keep your AR above 95% to receive trip details?


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Notjust A. Nutherant said:


> why not rate him accordingly if he's such a great guy? Then call to ask never to be paired with him again.
> 
> ( Some around here have indicated that 1*ing doesn't guarantee future non-pairment. Don't know for sure about that though. )


The rating system is not certainly not fair, for either party, but this is the way Uber wants it to work. I guess I could send in a rude rider report and ask to be unmatched but isn't that just as unfair? Besides, it is untrue. If a rider gets enough of these, they _supposedly_ review their account. I don't know how true that is just like this one star rematching heresay. I just one star the "undesireables" (far away riders, daily commuters who do not tip, business accounts and anyone else who keep me from the tipping tourists) and move on with my life. I have yet to be rematched with the same rider after giving a one star in 6k rides. Should this happen, I will certainly adjust my strategy though as you suggest!


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

I predict Uber's test of the 25+ trip notification will FAIL.


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> OK, the two pictures, a spot the difference test obviously.
> I give up - I can't tell them apart.
> 
> .


Sorry, not sure how I ended up posting the same pic twice, I tried to delete the second one but it was too late. 



mikes424 said:


> Why doesn't Uber institute multiple time notifications? Tell us if estimated trip time is 25, 45, 60, 90 or longer.


Bingo! Every chance I get, I tell the Uber survey monkeys that this would change everything! But they don't give 2 turds about drivers.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

This will never happen but here is what I would like to see. If it's 30+, just give us the estimated time, i.e. "Long Trip: 65-70 minutes". Also, the general direction would be nice, like Southeast or North.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I imagine this is in response to Lyft's newest thing, giving an estimated ride time on the ping to Platinum members.

Seems it would be very market-centered. In my experience, 80-90% of my Uber rides net me under $5. As a result, I rarely travel over a mile to pick up. If I knew it was a longer ride, I would likely stretch my pickup distance, just like I do for a good surge. However, forcing me to have an 80% AR defeats the purpose of being notified of a decent ride, as I would have to take all the other garbage in order to "earn" that info. If I am taking substantially all the rides, then what difference does it make?


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I imagine this is in response to Lyft's newest thing, giving an estimated ride time on the ping to Platinum members.
> 
> Seems it would be very market-centered. In my experience, 80-90% of my Uber rides net me under $5. As a result, I rarely travel over a mile to pick up. If I knew it was a longer ride, I would likely stretch my pickup distance, just like I do for a good surge. However, forcing me to have an 80% AR defeats the purpose of being notified of a decent ride, as I would have to take all the other garbage in order to "earn" that info. If I am taking substantially all the rides, then what difference does it make?


You hit the nail on the head. And what REALLY concerns me is that it sounds like the new 25+ notification would replace the 45+ notification. And if you didn't maintain an 80% AR, does this mean that we would now get neither!?! This is just terrible all around.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> I am curious, do you look at 45+ as a trip you always take, or always avoid? Or, if in between, what % do you take/ignore?


It depends on time of day. Afternoon rush hour it can take 45+ minutes to go 4 miles in rush hour gridlock. I will pass on those.

45+ minute notification at night, especially on Boost/Surge and my Acceptance rate will be close to 100%


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

35+ minute ride notifications are the go here in Sydney. Been so for a year


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Are the 45+ notifications subject to 80% acceptance?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

njn said:


> Are the 45+ notifications subject to 80% acceptance?


No..._not yet_...


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

We currently have 45+ and 60+ trip notifications in Denver. I wouldnt mind adding in a 25+ as long as they still show 45 and 60 too.. For the Denver market these are very useful especially when only doing xl/select or black.. However it would be hard to maintain an 80% acceptance rate. That's where this loses me I usually am over 80% since I don't do x or pool I do ignore about a third of my xl pings but take 95% of select or better rides


----------



## Tdizzle22 (Sep 21, 2016)

LoveBC said:


> I'll see your Nepal and raise you an SUV ride to Switzerland
> 
> View attachment 237604


check this bad boy out. must have been some kid playing with their app.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I heard a blurb on the news in Chicago this morning Bout a rideshare company experimenting with longer wait times for cheaper fares...

(Queue sinister music...)


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> I heard a blurb on the news in Chicago this morning Bout a rideshare company experimenting with longer wait times for cheaper fares...
> 
> (Queue sinister music...)


Details * HERE in UberPeople *

.


----------



## KevinB (Jan 25, 2018)

daave1 said:


> Anyone else get this in their market? And for the 3 of you who have an acceptance rate over 80%, what do you think?
> 
> Seems to me to be another Uber Screwjob to get drivers to raise their acceptance rates in hopes of getting a carrot tossed their way, kind of like the long pick up fee. I see no real benefit to the drivers since it essentially means accepting every ping that comes your way; crappy rating, long pick up's, $3.00 trips, etc.. Keep your 25+ notification, Uber. I'll stick with the 45+.
> View attachment 237481
> View attachment 237481


"The three of you "....ROFL...


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Uber (cheapskate) Rider: "How many days wait did that say, again?"


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

What’s the point of knowing if the trip is going to be less than 25 minutes if I’m expected to except them all anyway?


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Bs. Just show the destination info like you do for Amoore500


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

The 80% AR requirement is a problem that almost certainly will not be overcome by me.


----------



## Martin Kodiak (Jan 3, 2018)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> I don't see how anyone is making money accepting fewer than 80% of rides anyway.
> 
> If I can only have one or the other I'd rather have the 45 minute one. That alert is only important to me if I have to get gas or piss, both of which I'd rather do without a passenger. Ok I might leave a surge zone for that too.


My AR slid to 67% this past week. I made very good money at the same time. My AR is mostly affected post event, when I am looking for certain rides, for instance when Goober keeps sending me un surged XL runs when I want 2.5 surged X or 1.5 or better XL. Headed north. Also when open to all rides and Goober sends me Stool during rush hourssssss


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Martin Kodiak said:


> My AR slid to 67% this past week. I made very good money at the same time. My AR is mostly affected post event, when I am looking for certain rides, for instance when Goober keeps sending me un surged XL runs when I want 2.5 surged X or 1.5 or better XL. Headed north. Also when open to all rides and Goober sends me Stool during rush hourssssss


No Pool in my market. New Englanders would not appreciate that, people are not agreeable to strangers here.


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle (Feb 20, 2018)

daave1 said:


> That's exactly my thought process. Who the hell cares if it's a 25 minute ride? Yeah great, it's a decent fare, but if they are going to eliminate the 45+ notification in favor of a 25+ going forward, I may end up declining rides I'd normally take, not knowing if it's only 25 minutes or 90 minutes!


Lol ikr.  seems like a dumb test.
I live in houston..here.. Prettt much every ride i get is 20min or longer.
People having to go accross the city.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

daave1 said:


> Anyone else get this in their market? And for the 3 of you who have an acceptance rate over 80%, what do you think?
> 
> Seems to me to be another Uber Screwjob to get drivers to raise their acceptance rates in hopes of getting a carrot tossed their way, kind of like the long pick up fee. I see no real benefit to the drivers since it essentially means accepting every ping that comes your way; crappy rating, long pick up's, $3.00 trips, etc.. Keep your 25+ notification, Uber. I'll stick with the 45+.
> View attachment 237481
> View attachment 237481


Lmao!!! Eighty percent is only attainable if you take Poo and Express Poo calls. You know how you make less than minimum-wage? Great. We're gonna pay you even less, but give you a heads up when a call is going to last 25 minutes or more. Not that you have the gas to afford either trip (25 or 45), but you can't blame us for desperately trying out new manipulation tactics - we really need your acceptance rating to be out of the tens.

P.S. We're still gonna take 30-80 percent of your earnings.

You really are a giant turd, Dara.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

In some markets 25 means a lot and in some it doesn't mean anything. I consider most airport trips in KC as long trips but many are about 35 minutes.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I've never rejected a +45min trip. Most have been airport trips.


Not necessarily in Houston. I have had a 45min+ request a month ago going to somewhere of nowhere in Cypress (very far from Houston metropolitan area). Ending up wasting gas for the return trip. Never accept any of those trips again.



LoveBC said:


> I hear they were testing 1000+ a while ago.
> View attachment 237595


16-hr trip?? That is insane. No one is so stupid to take a Uber ride for such a long trip. I am sure that flying is a much cheaper option.

From the driver's point of view, can we drive out-of-state? (assuming you are interested to take the request). Who is going to pay for the gasoline? hotels? meals?

Well, I may consider accepting the request if it comes during long weekends and offers 50X surge. (not bad to have a vacation after the trip).


----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

the whole point in telling us this information is so we can accept (and decline) trips that suit our abilities at a given time. requiring the 80% completely oxymoronicizes this if you have to accept practically everything that comes in. 

all this ends up doing is potentially making me cancel a trip I can't take that I might not have accepted otherwise having the information.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

LoveBC said:


> I'll see your Nepal and raise you an SUV ride to Switzerland
> 
> View attachment 237604


"Hello, Robert! This is your Uber driver, the one and only LoveBC. I am on my way, but I just wanted to inform you that I am experiencing a slight bit of traffic because of the rush hour.. But rest assured, I am taking a shortcut through Atlantic Ave. and will arrive to you as soon as possible! Thank you for your patience. See you soon!"


----------



## RedSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> I am curious, do you look at 45+ as a trip you always take, or always avoid? Or, if in between, what % do you take/ignore?
> 
> I thrive on them because in my area, its normally a $40 to $60 airport trip. The only time I reject is if I am close to the end of my shift.


I always take them and 50% of the time they are 2.5 hour rides into NYC


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

Lyft made change to notify us when ride is over 20 minutes and will pay a bonus for that. Been seeing an awful lot of rides for 17 minutes, 15 minutes, etc. now. roflmao


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Literally the most bs thing ever. 

More silly rules tgan a milton bradley board game. 

If you keep your acceptance rate up, we will show you if its 25 min + trip but only if its not glitching and only if you keep your rate up. And only if...... blah blah blah


Whos the goon who came up with this. Probably some millenial who just loves board games.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

daave1 said:


> Anyone else get this in their market? And for the 3 of you who have an acceptance rate over 80%, what do you think?
> 
> Seems to me to be another Uber Screwjob to get drivers to raise their acceptance rates in hopes of getting a carrot tossed their way, kind of like the long pick up fee. I see no real benefit to the drivers since it essentially means accepting every ping that comes your way; crappy rating, long pick up's, $3.00 trips, etc.. Keep your 25+ notification, Uber. I'll stick with the 45+.
> View attachment 237481
> View attachment 237481


it's a real shame when people wake up every day thinking Uber is out to screw them.

but worse yet... 
THEY CONTINUE DRIVING FOR THEM.

get a life dude.


----------



## Thebiggestscam (Oct 11, 2016)

Don’t fall for it like I did. I got one the other night 45+ min when I drove 12 mins to get her she claimed she put in the wrong address and the ride was only like 8 mins for a mile and half.


----------



## photocat37 (Jun 19, 2018)

daave1 said:


> And like the long pickup fee, there will be enough ants who drive 15 miles to pick up a passenger only to reap that extra $0.73, that will chase this gimmick too.


Long pickups can be worth it. I had a trip a few days ago that had a 9.2 mile pickup and I made an extra $7+ dollars on the ride for it. Because there are quite a few chemical plants in the area I usually pick up a few more when I'm over there depending on the time. Right after this one I went back to the same location to pick up a $33 trip. $48 for two trips that took barely over an hour total drive time.

Back to the original topic, I think a 25 minute notification sucks. The 45 minute one is all I need.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Uber introducing new “ technology” to solve a problem that they created in the first place. 

Basically theyre solving a problem that they created provided you do something for them. 



And thats how you spell racket.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> I don't see how anyone is making money accepting fewer than 80% of rides anyway.
> 
> If I can only have one or the other I'd rather have the 45 minute one. That alert is only important to me if I have to get gas or piss, both of which I'd rather do without a passenger. Ok I might leave a surge zone for that too.


I could refuse 10 fares in a period of 5 minutes that are 30+ minutes away, and accept a ride that's 5-10 minutes away.

My acceptance rating for that 5 minute period is.. 9.09%

Some places are like that. Refuse over 10 minutes away, period.
(some people say 5 minutes)


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I have yet to see it in the Capital of Your Nation, but I would be really happy with this feature. The only time that I want a long trip is if I am going to be out here one or two hours. At that point, I will take what few dollars that I can and run. When I am out here trying to earn some money; hit surges, hit boosts and hit quest bonuses, I do not want long trips. Long trips take me out of and far from surge and boost zones. Long trips require me to work more hours to hit a quest. I can run three short or mediocre trips in the time that it takes me to run one long one. Anything over twenty-five minutes takes me out of and away from boost and surge zones. Those who want those trips and the ants can have them. They will not get an eighty per-cent accept rate out of me, though. The application likes to hit you with trips that are behind you. In the Big City, trips that are behind you are too difficult to cover as you must get turned around and headed the other way. That wastes time, as every light is red and everyone jaywalks, which makes turns difficult, Time equals money. I will pass over the users' habit of cancelling if you are not there in two minutes. They will cancel and hail a cab in two minutes, here. That is wonderful if I am driving the cab, that day. It is not so wonderful if I am driving the UberX car that day.



UberBeemer said:


> I am curious, do you look at 45+ as a trip you always take, or always avoid?


...........always avoid when working surges, boosts and quests...................................would avoid twenty five minute trips, as well..................



Squirming Like A Toad said:


> I don't see how anyone is making money accepting fewer than 80% *,or more,* of rides anyway.


FIFY



daave1 said:


> And like the long pickup fee, there will be enough ants who drive 15 miles to pick up a passenger only to reap that extra $0.73, that will chase this gimmick too.


"Pick up premium possible" or "Pickup premium likely" means automatic decline. If F*ub*a*r* would pay me at least the X rate from where I am, and, if in surge or boost zone (or heading there to cover the ping). it would pay me the surge or boost rate from where I am, I might consider accepting the ping. Of course, if I get burned with a long minimum and do not get any more pings, I will revert to automatic decline.



JimKE said:


> *Disclose the general direction of the destination.* You don't have to tell us where the ride is going, but at least tell us whether it's going Northwest or South! That info would allow the driver to make a sensible evaluation of the ping by letting us know whether the ride was _generally_ in a direction we want to go -- or in a direction where we do NOT want to go.


Those of us who actually know what we are doing out here (a minority, to be sure) could work this one. You do have areas to which you do not want to go at certain times of the day. If it is Rush Hour, I do not want to go to a particular suburban area. No matter where you are in the Washington Metropolitan Area (almost), if you get a trip to this particular suburban area in rush hour, you face horrid traffic, long travel times (about which you get no warning) and a trip that pays worse than garbage. If I could see that it is headed generally to________________, I could know to decline it so that the application can give it to some ant. That is why they have ants.



heynow321 said:


> Hey you qualify to haul food around for $3 a pop, *schlepp it up six flights of stairs for a fifty dollar parking summons* and no tip!


FIFY



henrygates said:


> This sounds more like a behavioral test. If Uber offers direction and/or better trip estimations, will drivers be willing to accept most of the other junk trips in order to get that info?


Uber has been trying to regulate driver behaviour indirectly from the beginning. It does this through the purse strings. When there is a large demand, what it pays inches closer and closer to actual cab rates. When it does not want as many drivers out there during periods of low demand, it pays garbage. He who controls the purse strings controls.



mikes424 said:


> Why doesn't Uber institute multiple time notifications? Tell us if estimated trip time is 25, 45, 60, 90 or longer.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Squirming Like A Toad said:


> No Pool in my market.


Unless you are good at the Shirlington Shuffle, count your blessings. In order to make U-Pool profitable, you must shuffle at least one passenger per string. What makes it easier is that on U-Pool, the wait requirement is only two minutes. This is easy enough. It is even easier on Express Pool, as half the users of that one try to game it and get you to come to their actual address instead of walking to the corner to which they agreed when they ordered Express Pool. It is not difficult to string along these people for two minutes with positive appearing statements such as "Yes, correct, I understand". When the timer hits the two minute mark; "Cancel, rider not here", collect your fee and move to the next pick-up.



Skepticaldriver said:


> Whos the goon who came up with this. Probably some millenial who just love*wa*s boar*e*d games.


FIFY


----------



## MDXUberCT (Jun 20, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> I am curious, do you look at 45+ as a trip you always take, or always avoid? Or, if in between, what % do you take/ignore?
> 
> I thrive on them because in my area, its normally a $40 to $60 airport trip. The only time I reject is if I am close to the end of my shift.


I always accept them becasue I only drive XL, Premium, SUV. So in CT 45 minute + ride is guaranteed to be $100+ in my pocket.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> I am curious, do you look at 45+ as a trip you always take, or always avoid? Or, if in between, what % do you take/ignore?
> 
> I thrive on them because in my area, its normally a $40 to $60 airport trip. The only time I reject is if I am close to the end of my shift.


 I always accept 45+ min trips if I am somewhere where the likelihood is that the trip will be to Bradley International Airport in Windsor Locks (Ct.) A lot less traffic than going South on I-95 or the Merritt Parkway. As an ordinary licensed Connecticut driver any trip to LaGuardia Airport or JFK is essentially a money loser. I lose because I can not initiate new business until I am back in Ct. I lose because the highway traffic between 7AM - 10 AM, and from 2PM til 5PM,Monday thru Friday is simply horrific.... Oh, let me add that now that Summer and beach weather is here Thursday afternoons and most of Friday are far worse than normal.

A ride to LaGuardia that all the trip advisor websites swear will only take - at most - 90 minutes actually can easily take 3 hours. The large number of drivers are bad enough, but lanes are closed for tree cutting, pavement repair, and the occasional dead deer. I drove a woman to the Westchester County Airport (in New York but it abuts Greenwich Ct.) and as we drove thru Westport there were 2 deer carcasses, about 200 feet apart. This has become all too routine for me to feel grief for the animals ... I suppose you can get used to anything if you are exposed to it often enough.

Oh, a question.... my Driver's app was malfunctioning last Saturday. There was no prompt to update it but when I went to the Google "Play" store I saw that an Uber Driver Update was available. I installed it and everything worked as it should... Did anyone else notice any problems and need to update their app to correct them?


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> I am curious, do you look at 45+ as a trip you always take, or always avoid? Or, if in between, what % do you take/ignore?
> 
> I thrive on them because in my area, its normally a $40 to $60 airport trip. The only time I reject is if I am close to the end of my shift.


We currently have 45+ & 60+ (or at least I've never seen a 90+). And like you, I take them all unless I'm near the end of my day


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Retired Senior said:


> I always accept 45+ min trips if I am somewhere where the likelihood is that the trip will be to Bradley International Airport in Windsor Locks (Ct.) A lot less traffic than going South on I-95 or the Merritt Parkway. As an ordinary licensed Connecticut driver any trip to LaGuardia Airport or JFK is essentially a money loser. I lose because I can not initiate new business until I am back in Ct. I lose because the highway traffic between 7AM - 10 AM, and from 2PM til 5PM,Monday thru Friday is simply horrific.... Oh, let me add that now that Summer and beach weather is here Thursday afternoons and most of Friday are far worse than normal.
> 
> A ride to LaGuardia that all the trip advisor websites swear will only take - at most - 90 minutes actually can easily take 3 hours. The large number of drivers are bad enough, but lanes are closed for tree cutting, pavement repair, and the occasional dead deer. I drove a woman to the Westchester County Airport (in New York but it abuts Greenwich Ct.) and as we drove thru Westport there were 2 deer carcasses, about 200 feet apart. This has become all too routine for me to feel grief for the animals ... I suppose you can get used to anything if you are exposed to it often enough.
> 
> Oh, a question.... my Driver's app was malfunctioning last Saturday. There was no prompt to update it but when I went to the Google "Play" store I saw that an Uber Driver Update was available. I installed it and everything worked as it should... Did anyone else notice any problems and need to update their app to correct them?


Make sure you remind your HPN riders that when returning, they can walk out the back gate of the airport onto Rye Brook Rd. and as soon as they are out the gate they are in CT, can ping a CT driver, and pay the CT rates! F New York, we'd have a better market without their TLC drivers coming here when congestion is too much in the city.

A JFK or LGA ride from Stamford sucks, I agree. Especially on Lyft where there is no way to get compensated for the return toll. From Danbury or New Haven it isn't so bad, there's enough miles there to make it worth it.


----------



## NomorePOOL (Mar 6, 2018)

I would like to see a warning saying “ this useless ride will leave you with less than $3”. Time for Uber to stop send it shit to drivers


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Ardery said:


> it's a real shame when people wake up every day thinking Uber is out to screw them.
> 
> but worse yet...
> THEY CONTINUE DRIVING FOR THEM.
> ...


Seriously? I didn't mean to offend your sensitive little soul, twinkle toes.

FWIW, I wake up in the morning with a clear conscience, with the last thing on my mind being Uber. My post was a product of getting in the car to drive, turning on the app and seeing this laughable notification and sharing it with others. Seems to have generated some pretty good conversation. Isn't that the purpose of UP?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Those who want those trips and the ants can have them


You know what would be really cool? If they took the time to ask what kind of ride we want! Give the shorties to the people who want them. Give the long rides to the people who want them. Seems like that would be an amazingly simple low cost solution.



Another Uber Driver said:


> Uber has been trying to regulate driver behaviour indirectly from the beginning. It does this through the purse strings. When there is a large demand, what it pays inches closer and closer to actual cab rates. When it does not want as many drivers out there during periods of low demand, it pays garbage. He who controls the purse strings controls.


It is not just the money. False advertising, flawed rating system, badges, threatening messages, in app messages, false surges, etc are all part of the driver behavior modification programs. Telling news media that drivers make less than they should because they are lazy... BS. Go F yourself, Uber.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> 16-hr trip?? That is insane. No one is so stupid to take a Uber ride for such a long trip. I am sure that flying is a much cheaper option.


Can't exactly get guns, grenades and drugs on a plane.

I'll haul anything.


----------



## Serby (Sep 6, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> I am curious, do you look at 45+ as a trip you always take, or always avoid? Or, if in between, what % do you take/ignore?
> 
> I thrive on them because in my area, its normally a $40 to $60 airport trip. The only time I reject is if I am close to the end of my shift.


I avoid em unless they are in 2.0 or better. No point risking a 10 mile ride from santa Monica to downtown LA...lol


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

daave1 said:


> Seriously? I didn't mean to offend your sensitive little soul, twinkle toes.
> 
> FWIW, I wake up in the morning with a clear conscience, with the last thing on my mind being Uber. My post was a product of getting in the car to drive, turning on the app and seeing this laughable notification and sharing it with others. Seems to have generated some pretty good conversation. Isn't that the purpose of UP?


Yes it is. Thx for posting. If they keep the 80% AR requirement I will never see the 25+ notification.


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

If they want me to answer short or intermediate fares they need to raise the rates. As long as you end up making 5- 6 bucks for a fare that takes you 5-7 mins to answer and takes you 20 + minutes to arrive at your destination, it's just not worth my time. 45 + notifications or hotel fares with a high probability of an airport trip are the only thing that makes sense for how I drive. 25 + means squat. You could easily be stuck with a fare that pays out less than 8 dollars in most major metro markets during rush hours. Increase the amount for wait time to make it something workable for our time. I wonder if they even talk to actual drivers before they come up with this stuff.


----------



## Seattle_Wayne (Feb 1, 2018)

I have never declined +45. Ever. Why would you? Unless you're done for the night and it pops up just as you want to sign off but then again, +45 to finish out the night? Yeeeee!


----------



## gustavusadolphus (May 1, 2018)

Sydney Uber said:


> 35+ minute ride notifications are the go here in Sydney. Been so for a year


We have 45+ too. For the rest of you, point is the time notifications vary by market, and there can be more than one type of long trip notification in the same market.

Edit: the 45+ may only be at the airport.


----------



## CarmEsp (Feb 25, 2017)

The silliest thing about this 25 vs 45 discussion is the fact that it's about minutes, which pays peanuts. If Uber really wants its drivers to be more informed, they would let us know about the *mileage *of a trip, because mileage constitutes most of our fare. Sure, knowing how long a trip could potentially get is helpful in some situations, but at the end of the day it's very minimally helpful. Already I see someone making a comment that 25+ minutes notice isn't helpful during certain hours, because all rides at those times are at least 25 minutes, while the destination is only a few miles away.

So, until we get notified of 'this trip is 10+ miles' or something similar (what really matters to us, the distance), then it's not really worthy of a lot of discussions. Heck, even the other way around is true, and I know this would never happen, but if Uber would give us a notice that 'this trip is less than 3 miles', I can guarantee that all drivers will like it.

But then again it's never about the drivers, isn't it...


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> I don't see how anyone is making money accepting fewer than 80% of rides anyway.
> 
> If I can only have one or the other I'd rather have the 45 minute one. That alert is only important to me if I have to get gas or piss, both of which I'd rather do without a passenger. Ok I might leave a surge zone for that too.


There are people who live on turning rides down. Plus cancelling on folks is one big HA HA fest to those drivers.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

daave1 said:


> Anyone else get this in their market? And for the 3 of you who have an acceptance rate over 80%, what do you think?
> 
> Seems to me to be another Uber Screwjob to get drivers to raise their acceptance rates in hopes of getting a carrot tossed their way, kind of like the long pick up fee. I see no real benefit to the drivers since it essentially means accepting every ping that comes your way; crappy rating, long pick up's, $3.00 trips, etc.. Keep your 25+ notification, Uber. I'll stick with the 45+.
> View attachment 237481
> View attachment 237481


Are they going to let you know where the trip is going before you accept it?


----------



## SakoSays (Jun 8, 2018)

Since the surges the prime times are gone and the promotions are rigged. Rideshare now belongs to the slaves. The desperate individuals who will work for $7-8 an hr. If you expect more or have higher value in yourself and your skills, you will abandon this platform. 
I personally haven’t given rides and will continue my strike until I run out of f’s to give. 
I don’t understand why you guys aren’t contacting your local officials turning every stone over to better your futures?!
I will be starting a new line of work in less than a months. So unless fresh blood starts and continues the fight y’all are all doomed. 

Stop complaining and start taking action. It doesn’t have to be big. You can start by notifying every passenger that lyft/Uber are stealing from them. Tell them to write an email after every trip and demand that they charge you based on time and distance. Even if one out of every ten passengers heeds your advice they will take notice. 
Drivers can’t do anything to change the trajectory these companies are on. What they can do is tarnish their reputation and give them a lower IPO. 
Good luck.


----------



## dimwit_driver (Jan 26, 2017)

Tdizzle22 said:


> check this bad boy out. must have been some kid playing with their app.
> View attachment 237775


I'll raise your Hong Kong with a trip from the west coast to the ocean just off the coast of west Africa. It was a helluva drive. Yes, I received the 45+ minutes notification.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Seattle_Wayne said:


> I have never declined +45. Ever. Why would you? Unless you're done for the night and it pops up just as you want to sign off but then again, +45 to finish out the night? Yeeeee!


I'll give you an example...

Orlando rates...
Yup that's all it takes for me to refuse it.

3.5 hour drive from Orlando to Miami Beach, less than $150 paid to the driver.

7 hours for less than $150 and over 460 miles driven total.

at 10c a mile in gasoline that's over $46 in gas, so that becomes $104 for 7 hours worth of work, take just 5c a mile in other costs (and that's being really conservative) and i'm down to $81 for 7 hours worth of pure highway driving, If i was to take 10 c a mile off for other costs instead..that puts me at $58 in profit for 7 hours of highway miles,

And this is assuming i hit zero traffic back to or from Miami...

If i get stuck in traffic for an hour driving them down, thats an extra $4.20. And it changes my pay for that from $58-81 ($8.28-$11.5 an hour) to instead $66-$85 ($7.75 {less than min wage} to $10.62 an hour)

But if i lose an hour while in traffic coming BACK...

It becomes $7.25 an hour (less than min wage) to $10.12 an hour.

Or more realalstically... 2 hours of extra time coming back

$7.33 an hour to $9.00 an hour.

OR you can calculate expenses the way i do.
10c a mile in gas plus 20c a mile in other costs.

$150 to the driver (this is on the high end)
$115 in expenses ($250 in deductuble miles,

Leaving me with $35-39 in profit (with an extra hour of in traffic factored in as possible), for 7-9 hours of driving.

And no one is gonna pay surge rates to go to Miami... that just won't happen.


----------



## SunchaserTampa (Dec 26, 2014)

I ALWAYS accept a trip, even if it's a 45 minute plus trip. BUT - I call and ask the people where the trip will be taking us. If it's going to Orlando, or anything east of Lakeland - I apologize as politely as I can to them - and cancel. I'll use any excuse - but I will NOT lose 5 hours as a round-tip, 2-1.2 to 3 hours in a traffic crawl with no passengers coming back into the Tampa are. Never ........... NEVER.............. got one coming back. Lesson learned.


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

Lol in Chicago during rush hour, a 25 minute ride would be a $6 ride. Hell it takes that long just to get out of the Loop during the evening rush hours.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> Stupid. Not worth getting screwed by maintaining 80%


it's scientifically impossible for uber to make a deal without screwing drivers.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Matthew Thomas said:


> Lol in Chicago during rush hour, a 25 minute ride would be a $6 ride. Hell it takes that long just to get out of the Loop during the evening rush hours.


I triple dog dare you to take a pool or x no surge in downtown chicago during rush hour!!!


----------



## Wilhelm Klink (Jun 22, 2018)

LoveBC said:


> I hear they were testing 1000+ a while ago.
> View attachment 237595


A 17 hour trip...better be single...


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

daave1 said:


> That's exactly my thought process. Who the hell cares if it's a 25 minute ride? Yeah great, it's a decent fare, but if they are going to eliminate the 45+ notification in favor of a 25+ going forward, I may end up declining rides I'd normally take, not knowing if it's only 25 minutes or 90 minutes!


In Los Angeles, a 25+ trip can easily be a 2 mile ride. Screw you, and your BS, Uber


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Agree. Time notifications are can be and have been intentionally misleading


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Skepticaldriver said:


> Agree. Time notifications are can be and have been intentionally misleading


Especially on Lyft!

Pickup 7 mins away (really 9 mins)

Estimated ride duration 22 minutes (more like 15)


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Or. What good is a 45 min if they rate the trip as 43 minutes. 

The letter gets in the way of the spirit


Honestly. Lyft has a leg up They already have the correct format for trips. Their scheduled trips. It shows general drop off area. Its not specific to a street. But imho. It doesnt need to be. But it effectively gives drivers the idea and what to expect in terms of time. 

First company to make pings like tgat. Wins drivers hearts. Saves face. Etc etc.


----------



## bassplya (Nov 14, 2015)

daave1 said:


> I normally drive in the evenings between 7 p.m. and about 12:30 at night. I too LOVE the 45+ notification if it's served up early in my night. My concern with going to 25+ is that I may end up declining rides after 11 p.m. that I would normally take otherwise. But what really gets my goat is the fact that Uber feels it will be "rewarding" us with this notification by staying over 80% on acceptance.


Please keep in mind that everything that Uber does has psychological reasons behind it! That is why they have hired so many psychologists. Nothing they do is for the benefit of drivers. Their goal is to sucker drivers into doing what is beneficial for Uber. EVERYTHING they offer drivers other than a raise in pay is nothing more than a "carrot". If you are a sucker, horse or rabbit, bon appetit.

Who loses if you continue to cancel requests and there happens to long trips among them? "You never know what you missed-only what you didn't." Keep this in mind also. Every person you refer to Uber or Lyft is your competition for the crumbs.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Wilhelm Klink said:


> A 17 hour trip...better be single...


And how does Uber expect us to handle it when we are limited to 12 hours day?


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Limited to 12 hrs driving. Omg. Def shouldnt be driving more.


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

25 mintes in Atlanta, depending on time and location could be two miles.


----------



## OJL (Jun 10, 2017)

They refer to opting into UberEATS as an "upgrade." LMAO!! They must honestly think all drivers have little intelligence. Uber is truly a SHIT company!


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

This must be in response to Lyft's newest platinum feature showing you the estimated time of a ride. The catch being, in order to continue seeing it, you must do 400 rides every what 3 months? For most part time drivers, this means accepting every ride anyways.

I would love to see the 25 minute trip in my market. I just hope the 80% acceptance rate to see it requirement goes away.


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I'll give you an example...
> 
> Orlando rates...
> Yup that's all it takes for me to refuse it.
> ...


We have that same trip here in the Denver market to the mountains either Vail or Aspen. They payout looks nice on the surface but in reality with gas, time, wear tear on your vehicle it's really not worth it. Throw in a winter storm and now you have to worry about lodging and food for more effort than it's worth. Uber is just letting passengers abuse beginning drivers that have not learned how to hit decline. Anytime I start a trip at the airport, I always ask my passenger where they are going. If it's in a direction I don't like, I'm cancelling. Until these companies compensate us for our time, I have no interest in working for less than minimum wage.

I didn't drive over the weekend and took Uber's while I was out and about. Every driver I talked to thought they would be penalized from low acceptance rates and they end up answering pings that take them far out of their way for little to no profit. Keeping an unskilled workforce that has as little info as possible is a huge part of their model.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

daave1 said:


> Anyone else get this in their market? And for the 3 of you who have an acceptance rate over 80%, what do you think?
> 
> Seems to me to be another Uber Screwjob to get drivers to raise their acceptance rates in hopes of getting a carrot tossed their way, kind of like the long pick up fee. I see no real benefit to the drivers since it essentially means accepting every ping that comes your way; crappy rating, long pick up's, $3.00 trips, etc.. Keep your 25+ notification, Uber. I'll stick with the 45+.
> View attachment 237481
> View attachment 237481


WTH????? WTF????

I'm more concerned with the other thing I saw in your app. You all only get FIFTY BUCKS to refer new drivers? Damn, they must not get a lot of driver referrals!


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

kbrown said:


> WTH????? WTF????
> 
> I'm more concerned with the other thing I saw in your app. You all only get FIFTY BUCKS to refer new drivers? Damn, they must not get a lot of driver referrals!


Ah hell no. I'm not referring any more drivers for these roads out here. Theres already too many out here in my neck of the woods. And yes, that message has been $50 for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I'll give you an example...
> 
> Orlando rates...
> Yup that's all it takes for me to refuse it.
> ...


Hell no!!! 7 Hours? They better pay me at least $150 or GTFO with that BS!!!!!!



Nonya busy said:


> I triple dog dare you to take a pool or x no surge in downtown chicago during rush hour!!!


Especially if they go to O'hare. an hour and a half for only 23 bucks....TO HELL WITH ALL THAT OL' BS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Matthew Thomas said:


> Hell no!!! 7 Hours? They better pay me at least $150 or GTFO with that BS!!!!!!
> 
> Especially if they go to O'hare. an hour and a half for only 23 bucks....TO HELL WITH ALL THAT OL' BS!!!!!!!!


As a newbie I picked up a pool from Midway. I drove all over chicago in rush hour and ended up far in nw suburbs. Made a whopping $27 bucks. Never again!!!



daave1 said:


> Ah hell no. I'm not referring any more drivers for these roads out here. Theres already too many out here in my neck of the woods. And yes, that message has been $50 for as long as I can remember.


you'll pay thousands for that $50 you get in lost rides from competition.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> OK, different strategies for different markets, I suppose. In a place like L.A. where there will always be a driver, everywhere, as well as always be a rider it pays for everyone to be more selective, and there will probably be a closer rider and driver within a minute. In my market sometimes I am literally the only driver out at night especially on Lyft, and that is when I rake, $30/hr is easy. Many of my riders prefer Lyft due to the perceived higher reliability and will only take Uber when they can't get Lyft.
> 
> A long ride is a mixed blessing here, it might take me into NYC which isn't so great because then I have to deadhead back to the state line, but it might take me to Stamford or New Haven where I can switch strategies to a big city driver.


Long ride often means long ride home without a ping. You end up in the middle of nowhere and internet stops working. Hmmm looks like we're having trouble reaching Uber servers. Lost without GPS!


----------

